# Trop de code sms envoyé récupérer son compte Apple



## Chocomuesli (7 Mars 2021)

Salut, 

j'ai un soucis avec mon iPhone. J'ai enlevé mon compte icloud momentanément. Quand je veux le remettre je suis bloqué lorsqu'il me demande le code sms envoyé. Le soucis c'est que j'ai changé de numéro il y a quelques temps. Je suis sur et certains de l'avoir modifier sur mon iPhone, mais c'est toujours l'ancien qui est pris en compte pour mon compte icloud.

Lorsque j'essaie de récupérer mon compte depuis https://appleid.apple.com/, au moment ou je rentre mon nouveau numéro pour qu'il m'envoie un code dessus il me marque "Trop de code envoyé, veuillez utiliser le dernier code ou réessayer plus tard"... Seulement je n'ai plus ce numéro et réessayer plus tard c'est vague...

Quelqu'un sait combien de temps je dois patienter et surtout si je n'attends pas suffisamment longtemps, est-ce que les compteurs se remettent à zero ou augmentent encore ? Y-il un décompte quelques part que je pourrais checker ? Sur un autre topic, quelqu'un à patienter 15 jours, j'aimerai bien savoir si ça vas être mon cas ou non...

C'est vraiment juste pour lié mon compte à l'iPhone, j'ai toujours accès à mes mail depuis le navigateur...

Merci d'avance, cdt.


----------

